# Question about nyererei



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok i have a group of 4 nyererei not sure the location....What can i keep with these fish that isnt mbuna and wont cross breed???

Should also mention they are in a 55g tank. Right now i have white top hara's and yellow labs in with them but i want something not mbuna if i can....And relativly easy to get so to say...


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

anyone??


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

First of all, im assuming the nyererei are small, because you have not had problems yet. Keeping 2M 2F (i saw that in your duplicate thread) red mwanza is a recipe for 3 dead fish. He will kill the sub dom male first, and then will harrass the females over time to the point of them dying as well. I breed nyererei and they are a pretty nasty fish. I would not try to keep 2 males in the same tank unless the tank was at least 75 gallons and had at least 10 females. I have 2M 10F adult nyererei in a 72 bowfront with 20 juvie Williamisi "blue lips" that im growing out. Even the females are nasty to each other.

Zebra Obliquidens, or a smaller malawan hap with a female that has very unsimilar coloration and markings than the nyererei would be fine in with them in general, but IMO, your tank size and M/F ratio are not right for the species to begin with.


----------

